# Ci può stare



## TimLA

Ciao Amici
Ho visto una frase idiomatica che sembra molto utile – “Ci può stare”.
*Credo* che la traduzione come domanda sia “Will that do?”, e come dichiarazione sia “That will do” – quasi come “basta così”. Giusto?

Se potrei dare vari esempi, mi potete correggerli?

Giolitti: Vuoi panna col cono?
Tim: No, ci può stare. (ci può stare così)

Centurion: Caesare, siamo arrivati al fiume Po. Ci può stare?
Caesare: No, andiamo a Roma.

Grazie...se ci può stare…


----------



## fox71

No, Tim, mi dispiace, ma sei fuori strada!
"Ci può stare!" means something like "it may be true!"


----------



## brian

Ciao Tim,

Forse potrebbe aiutarti a sapere che _ci sto _significa _sono d'accordo_, ma nel senso di "Deal / Sure! / I'm in!"  Quindi _ci può stare_ significherebbe qualcosa un po' più vaga, come "Eh, I guess I'd agree / I could go with that / I'd go along with that."  Ha senso?


Brian


----------



## fox71

Cioè che è probabile!

- Pensi che siano andati al mare?
Risposta: - "Mah... non lo so... CI PUO' STARE!


----------



## brian

Sì, e che ne dite di:

_A: (Pensi che) dobbiamo andare al mare?
B: Non m'importa...ci può stare..._

??


----------



## nickditoro

fox71 said:
			
		

> - Pensi che siano andati al mare?
> Risposta: - "Mah... non lo so... CI PUO' STARE!


fox, would "maybe" or "perhaps" work as a translation?

Nick


----------



## kan3malato

Ciao
Ci può stare= è possibile/e probabile che sia giusto/vada bene.

Some exaple from google(I hope it can help you all):

Perdere col Milan ci può stare… così dicono tutti. Perdere così, non sta nè in cielo nè in terra.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ma con pane e salame la maionese ci puo' stare? Sono perplesso..
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nessuno ti chiede di fare un testo tutto strambo: però ogni tanto qualche trovata ci può stare più che bene, e ti distingue dal gruppo. ...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Non so se la squadra sia in flessione o meno; una domenica di appannamento ci può stare.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
...vabbe il tipo ha fatto una  cazzata ....ignoriamolo !!!! basta.....gli ho detto una parolaccia e ci può stare....gli stiamo prendendo per il culo la madre e ci può stare....gli abbiamo augurato un tumore e ci può stare...ma  cazzo  poi basta !!!!....
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## pangelo

brian8733 said:
			
		

> Sì, e che ne dite di:
> 
> _A: (Pensi che) dobbiamo andare al mare?
> B: Non m'importa...ci può stare..._
> 
> ??



Perfetto!


----------



## kan3malato

> fox71	- Pensi che siano andati al mare?
> Risposta: - "Mah... non lo so... CI PUO' STARE!


 Se  l' esempio sopra ha un senso e lo trovo  corretto.
Probabilmente mi sbaglio..Ma secondo me l' esempio sotto  è  sbagliato...





			
				brian8733 said:
			
		

> Sì, e che ne dite di:
> 
> _A: (Pensi che) dobbiamo andare al mare?
> B: Non m'importa...ci può stare..._
> 
> ??


----------



## andersxman

I once looked up "colpo di mano" in the dictionary, and then used it in a conversation with an Italian friend of mine. He wasn't used to this expression, and when I asked him to confirm that "colpo di mano" means something along the lines of "a sudden attack" he said: "si, ci può stare"


----------



## kan3malato

andersxman said:
			
		

> I once looked up "colpo di mano" in the dictionary, and then used it in a conversation with an Italian friend of mine. He wasn't used to this expression, and when I asked him to confirm that "colpo di mano" means something along the lines of "a sudden attack" he said: "si, ci può stare"


Well done!! I agree with your example...


----------



## hannah sue

kan3malato said:
			
		

> Se  l' esempio sopra ha un senso e lo trovo  corretto.
> Probabilmente mi sbaglio..Ma secondo me l' esempio sotto  è  sbagliato...



Concordo. Innanzitutto c'è quel senso di dovere unito al fatto di recarsi al mare che a cose normali, e soprattutto d'estate (!), stona un po'. E se con B Bryan8733 voleva esprimere un "I don't care. Whatever.", allora "ci può stare" non ci sta bene!


----------



## TimLA

Allora, faccio un secondo tentativo... 

Abbiamo visto "it may be true", "I guess I'd agree", "probabile", "I don't care, whatever",
quindi... "it could be"?

A: Garibaldi può unire tutta l'Italia?
B: Sì, ci puo stare...

Marconi ha detto che può parlare ad un'altra persona con onde elettroniche, non lo credo, ma ci può stare.

Che ne dite?


----------



## hannah sue

TimLA said:
			
		

> Allora, faccio un secondo tentativo...
> 
> Abbiamo visto "it may be true", "I guess I'd agree", "probabile", "I don't care, whatever",
> quindi... "it could be"?
> 
> A: Garibaldi può unire tutta l'Italia?
> B: Sì, ci puo stare...
> 
> Marconi ha detto che può parlare ad un'altra persona con onde elettroniche, non lo credo, ma ci può stare.
> 
> Che ne dite?



A me suona bene!


----------



## Sil313

TimLA said:
			
		

> Allora, faccio un secondo tentativo...
> 
> Abbiamo visto "it may be true", "I guess I'd agree", "probabile", "I don't care, whatever",
> quindi... "it could be"?
> 
> A: Garibaldi può unire tutta l'Italia?
> B: Sì, ci puo stare...
> 
> Marconi ha detto che può parlare ad un'altra persona con onde elettroniche, non lo credo, ma ci può stare.
> 
> Che ne dite?


 
Some other examples:

A:Ho già preso una settimana di ferie,ma ne prendo un altra!
B:Ci stà! (o ci può stare!) dopotutto hai lavorato duramente tutto l'anno.

A:Andiamo al cinema sta sera?
B: ci può stare, tanto domani è festa.

Dopo una cena, si è mangiato tanto e preso il caffè, il padrone di casa chiede: "liquore?" gli si risponde " ci può stare"

Do you need a translation?
Hope it can help.
Ciao!


----------



## TimLA

Sil313 said:
			
		

> Some other examples:
> 
> A:Ho già preso una settimana di ferie,ma ne prendo un altra!
> B:Ci stà! (o ci può stare!) dopotutto hai lavorato duramente tutto l'anno.
> 
> A:Andiamo al cinema sta sera?
> B: ci può stare, tanto domani è festa.
> 
> Dopo una cena, si è mangiato tanto e preso il caffè, il padrone di casa chiede: "liquore?" gli si risponde " ci può stare"
> 
> Do you need a translation?
> Hope it can help.
> Ciao!


 
No, va bene così.
Grazie mille, e grazie a tutti!


----------



## Alfry

> Orginalmente inviato da *brian8733*
> Sì, e che ne dite di:
> 
> _A: (Pensi che) dobbiamo andare al mare?
> B: Non m'importa...ci può stare..._


Io leggo quel 'ci può stare' come: '...e perchè no? ... l'idea non sarebbe poi malaccio... 

o no?


----------



## brian

Alfry said:
			
		

> Io leggo quel 'ci può stare' come: '...e perchè no? ... l'idea non sarebbe poi malaccio...
> 
> o no?


Sì, in un senso, _ci può stare _significa _va abbastanza bene_, vero?


----------



## hannah sue

brian8733 said:
			
		

> Sì, in un senso, _ci può stare _significa _va abbastanza bene_, vero?



Forse era quel "non m'importa" che mi ha messo fuori strada. In effetti si potrebbe dire:

A: Che ne dici di andare al mare?
B: Eh, perchè no? Ci può stare.

Però io uso quest'espressione più nel senso indicato da Fox71 (magari perchè anch'io sono di Pisa, chissà), quello di "può essere"/"è probabile".


A: Pensi che dovremo lavorare anche questo fine settimana?
B: Eh, sì. Ci sta.


----------



## Alfry

Quello che intendevo era:
_A: (Pensi che) dobbiamo andare al mare?
B: Non m'importa...ci può stare... ( -> va anche bene andare a mare, sebbene non mi importi dove andare non mi fa neanche troppo senso andare in spiaggia, sì, direi che può anche starci una gitarella al mare)._


----------



## Paulfromitaly

We can use "ci può stare" in many different contexts.
Footie:

Il fallo non era molto evidente, ma un rigore così ci può stare.
The foul wasn't very obvious, but...?


----------



## TimLA

Paulfromitaly said:


> We can use "ci può stare" in many different contexts.
> Footie:
> Il fallo non era molto evidente, ma ci un rigore così ci può stare.
> The foul wasn't very obvious, but...?


 

What an old thread! I was only 14 years old then!

That first "ci" is killing me....
...but with a penalty (shot) like that, it's OK...???

How else would you say that last part in another way?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

TimLA said:


> What an old thread! I was only 14 years old then!
> 
> That first "ci" is killing me....
> ...but with a penalty (shot) like that, it's OK...???
> 
> How else would you say that last part in another way?


Sorry man!
My mistake, there's no "ci"


----------



## GavinW

TimLA said:


> That first "ci" is killing me....


 
It's a mistake. Paul didn't mean to put it in there. ;-)

Anyway, my stab:

"..., a penalty was always a (distinct) possibility/always on the cards."

It's highly idiomatic. Soccer commentators have there own idioms, of course. I've quoted one of them (and, yes, it is very much a cliche). The "best" translation canot be literal (ie using words like "justified", "justifiable"). But I feel the possibilities here have by no means been exhausted...

EDIT: whoops, crossing with the man himself. Now don't I look silly....


----------



## TimLA

Paulfromitaly said:


> Sorry man!
> My mistake, there's no "ci"


 
OK, thanks Paul and Gavin...I make the assumption that all "ci's" are relevant, and I can therefore never figure them out!
(there are zero hits in Google for "ci un rigore")

Based on Gavin's suggestion:
...ma un rigore così ci può stare.
...a penalty was always a possibility.
...a penalty was always on the cards.
(VERY interesting, I would have thought "in the cards" - interesting BE/AE difference)
...a penalty was always in the stars.
................was likely.

...or something similar.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

When we say "ci può stare" we usually mean that we don't fully agree with the decision maker, but we can't fully disagree either..


----------



## brian

Maybe: _The foul wasn't very obvious/visible, but a penalty (like that) here/in this case is understandable/acceptable._


----------



## GavinW

Paulfromitaly said:


> When we say "ci può stare" we usually mean that we don't fully agree with the decision maker, but we can't fully disagree either..


 
Good point. So maybe: 

"...but you can't really argue with the decision to award a penalty"
"...but you have to accept the penalty decision"
"It may be harsh, but not totally unfair"
"It may not have had (the word) 'penalty' written all over it, but you can see why the ref decided to award one"

Hmmm. If I can think of others I'll let you know. Nice question. Anyone else?


----------



## Verse

**NUOVA DOMANDA**
Secondo voi, "I guess I can see that" potrebbe tradursi con "Immagino ci possa stare"?
La pronuncia un teen-ager dopo aver saputo che un'amica se la fa con un professore: "I guess I can see that-- he's young and all". 

Grazie


----------



## fitter.happier

Domanda interessante. 

Non saprei. Se io dico "ci può stare" in un certo senso non sono contrario all'idea. 

_Beh dai, ci può stare, è giovane_ (non sono contrario alla loro frequentazione)

_I guess I can see why she's dating him, he's young and all_ (capisco il motivo per cui lo frequenta,_ but still..._)

Faccio un altro esempio. Due ragazzi fumano erba.

_Beh dai, ci può stare, alla fine sono giovani_ (quindi gli è concesso farlo, non ci vedo niente di male).

_Well, I guess I can see why they smoke weed, they're young etc._ (capisco il motivo per cui lo fanno, ma non significa che lo farei anch'io).

To the natives: does_ "I guess I can see that"_ convey a slight sense of disapproval? As in, I understand why she's dating him/why they're smoking weed, but that doesn't mean I would.  Maybe I'm overanalyzing this and _"I guess I can see that"_ is perfectly neutral.


----------



## Verse

No, direi che la tua analisi combacia bene con il mio contesto. Lui disapprova ma, in fondo, capisce... dici che sarebbe meglio qualcosa come "In un certo senso, si può capire"?


----------



## fitter.happier

Ecco, sì. Mi piace questa traduzione.  Oppure "è comprensibile".


----------



## TimLA

> To the natives: does_ "I guess I can see that"_ convey a slight sense of disapproval? As in, I understand why she's dating him/why they're smoking weed, but that doesn't mean I would. Maybe I'm overanalyzing this and _"I guess I can see that"_ is perfectly neutral.


 
If anything it might be considered slightly positive, depending on the tone of voice.
It's a response to a statement, and the implication is "I see your/their point of view, and it's comprehensible, and I might agree with it, I might not".


----------



## fitter.happier

I see, thanks.  

Then the translation "è comprensibile" fits well, since it's not judgemental.


----------



## Verse

Sì, l'unica cosa che non mi convince è che l'ultima traduzione proposta somiglia più a una spiegazione... ma non mi viene in mente nulla di più fedele (a parte "Immagino ci possa stare", che però è ambiguo, come abbiamo visto).


----------



## marquess

A new one on me, but the various interpretations make me think of phrases like:

I think that would stand up to scrutiny
I guess that assertion holds water
I believe you could make out that case

All fairly impartial, but agreeing that despite some existing uncertainty, the suggestion deserves more than just the benefit of the doubt?


----------



## montelatici

Being a football fan, it is often used when a manager is asked about a result in a match, usually a draw, and he says:  "ci puo' stare"


----------

